# [SOLVED] iPhone 5 - irregularities with battery life



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have the iPhone5 (not the iPhone 5C nor the 5S, but the original iPhone 5) that I got as a gift from one of my mom's sisters in Laos during my visit there last year and recently - I had realized that there has been a sudden "irregularity" with my iPhone5's battery life.

Whenever I go out from my house's Wi-Fi access and utilize my iPhone's 3G data use (this especially happens after I fully charge my iPhone), I realized that most of the time, my phone could use about 5 to 10% of my battery life - when I "constantly" turn the 3G data off and on. The similar case is true - when I turn the Wi-Fi off and on.

I've tried disabling the GPS, reduce the brightness and close off unnecessary applications - but with mixed results. 

The other day - when my battery is about 33% worth of juice, I've tried to use the camera function to take a picture - but in an instant (without noticing), my iPhone shut down by itself. Therefore, I have to plug in the phone to recharge and to my own surprise - it still has about the same amount of battery life in it!

I was considering on replacing the battery on the iPhone 5 with a "higher capacity" version - but finding these batteries aren't easy to find. I'm also considering getting a "battery pack" that works with my iPhone 5.

In case you're wondering, the iOS version that is running on my iPhone5 is iOS 7.1.1. 

What is your suggestion/advice on replacing the battery on the iPhone5 and/or providing general advice on this situation?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: iPhone 5 - irregularities with battery life*

There are some suggestions here https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4331259?start=90&tstart=0


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 5 - irregularities with battery life*

If the phone is shutting off when it isn't fully depleted.... it is almost positively a battery failure. If you go to an Apple Store they will replace the battery for $80 (USD).


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: iPhone 5 - irregularities with battery life*



MartyF81 said:


> If the phone is shutting off when it isn't fully depleted.... it is almost positively a battery failure. If you go to an Apple Store they will replace the battery for $80 (USD).


How long does the process usually take to replace the battery? This is the option that I was considering for some time. Do I also need to backup all of my data on my iPhone5 - in preparation for the battery replacement process?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: iPhone 5 - irregularities with battery life*

I would always suggest backing up before taking your device in. If for some reason the make a mistake you could lose it all. Always safer to back it up.

Call your location and ask them. It varies from store to store depending on their technicians.


----------



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: iPhone 5 - irregularities with battery life*



MartyF81 said:


> I would always suggest backing up before taking your device in. If for some reason the make a mistake you could lose it all. Always safer to back it up.
> 
> Call your location and ask them. It varies from store to store depending on their technicians.


Thanks for your response, I will give them a call soon. At least, it's better safe than sorry - just to call in!


----------

